# Portable Spray Booth



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I set up a spray booth in my garage with plastic sheeting....and it worked fine......but it took me hours to set up, and took the garage out of commission for a week or two.......

Anyone built a portable temporary spray booth and have pictures of how you did it?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Grizzly sells what you are talking about...

Expensive though for what you get.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are that cramped for space I would use a faster drying finish and finish outside without the spray booth.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not terribly cramped for space, but I have a few larger projects coming up and I'd like to spray them....and I need something to set up to keep dust out and off.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'm not terribly cramped for space, but I have a few larger projects coming up and I'd like to spray them....and I need something to set up to keep dust out and off.


The reason I suggested finishing outdoors is a few years back a storm destroyed my main shop so I moved my equipment into my finishing shop and moved the finishing outdoors under an awning. Since dust was more of a issue I went back to using more lacquers. Sometimes I have to move the finishing back indoors because of wind but lacquers dry so fast I don't get overspray on my equipment.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

I did one in my garage also. I used a 9'x9' folding canopy from Wallyworld for $49, then used plastic sheeting for the sides. I used adhesive backed velcro on the plastic, to attached to the velcro that's already on the canopy, but added some to the tops of the legs to keep it snug in the corners. I also used a few pieces where the plastic comes together to hold the "door" closed. Very easy to assemble and disassemble the whole thing. Plus, I put my work piece on a garden cart/wagon (and on a small table on the wagon to get it to the right height) and can roll it out of the garage for sanding. I also throw down some clean drop cloths on the floor to keep the spray off the garage floor. In the winter, you can stick a small heater in there to keep things warmer once any spray has settled.

You can buy canopies with sides, but they are usually just screen. And the ones that aren't are a lot more expensive and I wanted plastic so that it would let light in.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I did one in my garage also. I used a 9'x9' folding canopy from Wallyworld for $49, then used plastic sheeting for the sides. I used adhesive backed velcro on the plastic, to attached to the velcro that's already on the canopy, but added some to the tops of the legs to keep it snug in the corners. I also used a few pieces where the plastic comes together to hold the "door" closed. Very easy to assemble and disassemble the whole thing. Plus, I put my work piece on a garden cart/wagon (and on a small table on the wagon to get it to the right height) and can roll it out of the garage for sanding. I also throw down some clean drop cloths on the floor to keep the spray off the garage floor. In the winter, you can stick a small heater in there to keep things warmer once any spray has settled.
> 
> You can buy canopies with sides, but they are usually just screen. And the ones that aren't are a lot more expensive and I wanted plastic so that it would let light in.


That's a good idea. I had forgotten canopies. I worked for a guy one time that had us do sanding in a party tent that was 10'x20' to keep dust down in the building. I think I saw one at harbor freight.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Spray booths to be very effective, need an exhaust fan to remove air, and a filtered inlet that's sufficient in size to allow the displaced air to be replaced. The exchange should be fairly equal. The exhaust should be out of an interior room to the outside. Ideally, the incoming air should be fresh air.

You can make a booth out of simple materials, like tarps, visqueen, or just ordinary clean drop cloth.



















.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Get the Harbor freight plant room thing. Add some a/c filters in one end and a fan at the other. Works great.

I also used to have a temp car paint booth made from thin wood with clear plastic. It had wing nuts and studs to bolt together quickly. when it was apart it was less than a foot thick and I hung it from the rafters.


----------

